

 Why is techcrunch.com taking 50+ seconds to fully load? - empire29
http://img.skitch.com/20101028-ta4iiudg2h6s1bi9tdqxee8k6x.png

======
biznickman
I've had the exact same problem on allfacebook.com ... as that image
illustrates it's Facebook's plugins in many cases (fbcdn.net is one of
Facebook's content delivery networks). Definitely creates a problem when
Facebook is busy claiming the value of Facebook's social plugins while
simultaneously taking forever to serve them up.

------
empire29
Over the past few days i've noticed that when i go to techcrunch.com it takes
30,40,50 seconds before I can scroll the page smoothly.

I looked at the http requests it makes and its pretty nuts (almost as bad as
my company's intranet). Is anyone else experiencing this load latency? It
happens on FF, Chrome and Safari on OS X 10.6

~~~
empire29
It looks like the problem is with the number of requests/response times from
all the 3rd party "social" buttons they have on every post .. FB, Twitter,
Digg, etc.

You'd think that a site like techcrunch would be all over this. its pretty bad
when its difficult to slow for 30 seconds after the page initially renders.

------
alexknight
They're site loads all kinds of third party javascript which tends to slow the
website down. A lot of these big sites like Techcrunch and Mashable tend to be
a bit on the slow side. I also agree that forcing a auto-page refresh every
minute is non optimal.

~~~
empire29
is it hampering your ability to actually scroll/navigate the page?

I can't scroll the page smoothly until everything is loaded. I dont care if
there is async loading of external resources going on, but i do when it
prevents me from using their site.

maybe this is just something weird w my browsers?

~~~
rexyo
No, Im having the same problems ever since they first introduced their
"smooth" scrolling features and it gets my CPU running flatout.

Its the same in every browser I work with, it takes a long while to load. And
when it's finally done loading, it still has to get the content for the
visible viewport when scrolling.

Thats pretty much the problem with not only TC's website, but actually a lot
of these sites out there nowadays use this javascript scrolling feature.
Remember the new Google images UI?

I usually get around this with Firefox's excellent web dev toolbar. I Check
the "disable cache", "disable images" and "disable javascript". Finally I
check "persist features" to save my configuration and my TC and Elgoog images
load in like milliseconds..

------
johng
Has anyone else also noticed that Techrunch does full page refreshes at timed
intervals as well? Very annoying but I'm sure it's good (though, frowned upon
or should be) for pageviews and adviews?

~~~
empire29
I've noticed this but haven't every had a problem with it before.

